# Ground Blind Orange



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I was wondering.....I have a permanant ground stand on private land, can I nail a orange parking cone to the roof and be in compliance with the new regulation? My question is that I'm not sure if there is a square inch requirement (the cone can be seen from all sides except where blocked by trees and vegetation) and that it said "when occupied". I just want to make it a permnant fixture so it becomes something the deer are used to seeing, not something new.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not aware of a new law being passed. There was a hunter orange requirement for ground blinds that was proposed, but I'm fairly certain that it was dropped from the final bill.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> I'm not aware of a new law being passed. There was a hunter orange requirement for ground blinds that was proposed, but I'm fairly certain that it was dropped from the final bill.


Correct..... That section about blinds was dropped.

Smart yes, law no...


Here is the bill-history:
House Bill 4897 (2009)
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(j5...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=2009-HB-4897


Final:
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(j5....aspx?page=getObject&objectname=mcl-324-40116


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I would be curious to know, if you did put the cone on top would you still have a wear orange while your hunting inside. Say if you wore your orange hat to and from the blind would it be legal to remove the hat once inside?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

tommy-n said:


> Say if you wore your orange hat to and from the blind would it be legal to remove the hat once inside?


No:

The law states "YOU" must wear the orange. No exceptions for being in an enclosed blind-structure.
--------------------------
Sec. 40116.

(1) A person shall not take game during the established daylight shooting hours from August 15 through April 30 unless the person wears a cap, hat, vest, jacket, or rain gear of hunter orange. Hunter orange includes camouflage that is not less than 50% hunter orange. The garments that are hunter orange shall be the hunter's outermost garment and shall be visible from all sides of the hunter. 

2) Subsection (1) does not apply to a person engaged in the taking of deer with a bow or crossbow during archery deer season, a person taking bear with a bow or crossbow, a person engaged in the taking of turkey or migratory birds other than woodcock, a person engaged in the sport of falconry, or a person who is stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote, or fox.


Link in my 1st post..


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the quick respose


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The only thing that passed concerning hunter's orange is the following.

Sec. 40116. (1) A person shall not take game during the established daylight shooting hours from August 15 through April 30 unless the person wears a cap, hat, vest, jacket, or rain gear of hunter orange. Hunter orange includes camouflage that is not less than 50% hunter orange. The garments that are hunter orange shall be the hunters outermost garment and shall be visible from all sides of the hunter.

(2) Subsection (1) does not apply to a person engaged in the taking of deer with a bow or crossbow during archery deer season, a person taking bear with a bow or crossbow, a person engaged in the taking of turkey or migratory birds other than woodcock, a person engaged in the sport of falconry, or a person who is stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote, or fox.

(3) The failure of a person to comply with this section is not evidence of contributory negligence in a civil action for injury to the person or for the persons wrongful death.

(4) As used in this section, hunter orange means the highly visible color commonly referred to as hunter orange and includes blaze orange, flame orange, and fluorescent blaze orange.


----------

